# Big Brake Year One 17x9 Wheels



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

Is anyone running a 13 inch rotor in the Year One 17x9 wheels? Wilwood makes a nice Forged Narrow Superlite 6 Piston front brake kit that needs at least 14.9 inches inside diameter clearance.


----------

